# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ατύχημα Aegean Cat

## NGV Liamone

Σκηνές πανικού στο λιμάνι από βλάβη πιθανότατα στο ηλεκτρικό σύστημα - ΔΕΙΤΕ ΦΩΤΟ
- Η πρόσκρουση έγινε στις 11.15 - Στο καταμαράν επέβαιναν 213 επιβάτες
- Οι τραυματίες μεταφέρθηκαν στο νοσοκομείο του νησιού



Μια βλάβη στο ηλεκτρικό σύστημα τουρκικού καταμαράν έσπειρε τον πανικό στο λιμάνι της Κω. 

Το σκάφος που κάνει ημερήσιες εκδρομές από τα παράλια της Τουρκίας στην Κω, στην προσπάθεια να δέσει στο λιμάνι, στις 11.15 το πρωι προσέκρουσε με δύναμη στον προβλήτα και ακολούθησε πανδαιμόνιο.

Από τους 213 επιβάτες οι 38 ξένοι τουρίστες στην πλειοψηφία τους Βρετανοί, που επέβαιναν στο Aegean Cat με τουρκική σημαία, τραυματίστηκαν αφού έσπασαν τζάμια και έπεσαν επάνω τους αντικείμενα. Την ώρα της πρόσκρουσης οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες ήταν όρθιοι γιατί ήταν έτοιμοι να αποβιβαστούν.

Η πρόσκρουση, από την οποία στράβωσε η γάστρα πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, σημειώθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης του σκάφους.
Μιλώντας στο Newsit ο διοικητής του νοσοκομείου της Κω, Γιάννης Σοροκάκης είπε οτι οι περισσότεροι έχουν εκδορές από τα σπασμένα γυαλιά, άλλοι έχουν σπάσει πόδια και χέρια και αυτή την ώρα προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν όλα τα περιστατικά.
Το Καταμαράν έκανε μονοήμερη εκδρομή από την περιοχή Didim της Τουρκίας στην Κω.

Το σκάφος θα παραμείνει στο λιμάνι της Κω, ώστε να ελεγχθεί το μέγεθος της ζημιάς και αν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει ασφαλώς, ενώ οι επιβάτες θα επιστρέψουν με σχετικές ενέργειες του ταξιδιωτικού πρακτορείου τους. 

WWW.NEWSIT.GR

----------

